# 98 6.5 diesel oil pan gasket



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

hey guys just purchased a 98 chevy one ton with the 6.5. got a really good deal on it but it needs a few things, oil pan gasket is leaking, does any one know what it takes to replace one of these? do i gotta pull the motor?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

that pan can be replaced in chassis,unbolt motor mounts and lift,the factory silicones it in place as well as the valve covers and front cover.i seem to recall a replacement gasket for it or it may be just the piece that goes around the rear main.good luck it is tough to find a good used 6.5 they dont seem to hold up well.


----------



## PatriotLawnCare (Oct 4, 2009)

GM used that nasty sealer on their engines when stock, it's similar to No. 2 non-hardening sealer. Grind that off with a plastic wheel on your die grinder and throw another gasket on there. If the rear main is leaking it's a good time to change it too if you can afford to have the truck down long enough, the 6.5 has that one piece rear main so you gotta move the tranny back a little bit to get it in there. The valve covers will have that same sealant on them, just grind it all off and use a gasket. They can be tricky to do without screwing the gasket up because of the way the injector fuel lines run right over top of the valve covers but we do it all the time at work, just be patient. We had several oil pans that would leak around the front lip so we made a brace that is basically a bar that all the front oil pan bolts go through. I always spray hi tack on the oil pans and use paper clips to hold the gasket on the angled part of the oil pan. Let it set up overnight and you won't have the aggravating oil pan gasket pop up off the front lip while you are tryin to slide it back under the engine block. Good luck bud


----------

